# Help with Eheim 2213, low flow



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

My Eheim 2213 started to flow about 1/3 of what it used to. I cleaned out the filter and the flow was the same. I also cleaned all the brown junk out of the impeller housing.

The only real thing that has changed is that my intake is all the way to the bottom of my tank (20H), but the filter is still on the floor under the tank. So this shouldn't make a difference.

I'm hoping any of you Eheim guys/gals could give me some tips. It's only about 6 months old, so I guess it's under warranty still.

I had to put a Rio 50 in my tank just to keep the water moving!

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

What is the height from where your filter sits to the top or your tank?
Have you changed spray bars? How about your disconnect valves? You sure they are wide open and tubing clean?
Are you sure all the air was force out of the filter?


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

Check all the tubing, even take the time to clean it out with those brushes they give you. Did you change the pads? You might want to check and make sure you lined up the holes inside the filter right too.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Any time I see reduced flow, changing the filterfloss, and rinsing out the pads and media improves it dramatically. Over stuffing the canister filter with media can cause reduction of flow too. But also check the hoses, and filter intake strainer for any clogs or kinks. 

Placing the intake further in your tank shouldn't have that much of affect on your flow.

-John N.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

*Fixed!!!!!!!*

My intake hose was clogged with brown gunk! The way I have my hoses ran, I can't see much of the intake hose. I took it out and cleaned it... Full flow again!

Now I can pull that ugly power-head out :whoo: .

Thanks everyone,
Brian


----------

